# Wine/Cheese tasting party, please help!!!



## Drummercook (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey, im 17 and my neighbor is having about 50 people over for a wine and cheese tasting party, afterwards, she wanted me to put out about 6 different hors d'oeuvres (3 that ill put on the table, 3 that people will walk around and serve to the guests)

I could really use some help with recipes (preferably ones that i could do a lot of prep for ahead of time cause the party's on a school night). I really dont know what to make and i could REALLY use all the help i can get!!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2007)

Buy one of those "whole" smoked salmons - serve on baguette slices with a spread of cream cheese, red onion, lemon juice, and capers, top with a piece of salmon and a dollop of the cream cheese spread - you could even add some horseradish and cream to that spread so it's not so stiff.

Stuffed mushrooms can be made ahead and just reheated.  

London Broil with Chimichurri sauce (many recipes on the web) - this can be served cold so it is idea to do ahead.


----------



## Rom (Aug 29, 2007)

make some chicken liver pate and put it on some crackers, i don't have the recipe that i used with me (am at work) but it was so simple to make and my bf and friend LOVED it (i think i have a post on it with the ingredients but not what to do with them, search the net and you would find heaps).  I also spread it on some puff pastry, rolled it and baked it (i had to get rid of it i made way to much)

i will see if i can find the recipe when i get home and post it!


----------



## Drummercook (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks so much guys i really appreciate it!! keep em comin


----------



## healthyfoodie (Aug 29, 2007)

buy a box of puff pastry dough, unroll it and cut it into squares.  Spread a little bit of goat cheesse on it, add some chopped sun dried tomatoes, and bake them for about 10 minutes at 375 (basically bake them until they are puffed and brown).  

you can make these up ready to back on parchment paper and keep them in the fridge until you're ready to bake them.  they can be served cooled, but taste better served warm.

have fun!


----------



## Rom (Aug 30, 2007)

mmm now there's a nice idea healthyfoodie, i might do that my bf likes sundrieds  thx


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 30, 2007)

brie with crusty bread and fresh fruit, maybe some asparagus rolled in proscuitto and roasted or melon wrapped in proscuitto, mini quiches?


----------



## *amy* (Aug 30, 2007)

Mini Caesar Salads in Crouton Cups
http://www.cooking.com/recipes/static/recipe7671.htm?SEO=Leafy Greens Recipes

Bruschetta topped w tapenade, pesto, or sun-dried tomatoes. More ideas ...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/bruschetta-recipe-18623.html

Mushroom Pate
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/mushroom-pate-t-t-rec-ideas-37512.html

Mushroom Pate filled Puff Pastry Stars
http://www.vegalicious.org/2006/12/04/mushroom-pate-filled-puff-pastry-stars/

Crustless mini carrot quiches
http://www.eggs.ab.ca/recipes/appetizers/carrot_mini_quiche.html

Crab Stuffed Mushrooms

Stuffed shrimp

Cherry tomatoes stuffed w herbed cream cheese

Tea sandwiches
http://www.stratsplace.com/rogov/tea_sandwiches.html

Asparagus Bites
http://www.rd.com/content/asparagus-in-puff-pastry-recipe/


Prosciutto with Marinated Melon
http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/recipes/prosciutto_with_marinated_melon.aspx

Cucumber Rounds w Salmon Mousse (You can fill the cucumber slices with chicken, shrimp, crab or tuna salad - and top w a tiny shrimp or a sprig of mint or dill. I run the tines of a fork down the cukes for a striped effect.)

http://www.recipesource.com/munchies/appetizers/seafood/cucumber-salmon-mousse1.html

Smoked salmon (or any savory) cheesecake (for spreading on crackers)

Petit Fours or truffles


----------



## Drummercook (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks so much guys i really really really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Rom (Sep 2, 2007)

*Chicken Liver Pate:* http://www.abc.net.au/midnorthcoast/stories/s1284883.htm
really reallly nice! sorry i took so long!


----------

